# Inside the 7x7x7



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if these have been seen yet or not.

I found these on some random french forum:

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8435/7x7x7konstantinosff0.jpg

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8563/olympicubeopen7x7x7je4.jpg

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8061/7x7x7open1ri5.jpg


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy **** that's cool.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 7, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Holy **** that's cool.



Exactly what I thought. I've been wondering what the inside of a V-Cube looked like. Now I know.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

I see, it's the same mechanism for a 3x3, with a core and centers built around it. Very cool!


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 8, 2008)

holy **** 5x5 arrow cube,thats gotta kill.


----------



## SD14 (Jun 8, 2008)

god i would hate it if when those poped the poped like my es 5x5 pieces across the room and stuff it is a mess


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw the patent images and couldn't make anything of them.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 8, 2008)

Coolest thing I've ever seen


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 8, 2008)

/me drools....


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's so beautiful...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, now i'm a little afraid of pops


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 12, 2008)

You have nothing to worry about. If it can take Frank Morris' speed, it can take anyone's speed. Plus, you don't see Frank walking around with plastic shards in his face, do you? Unless you turn halfway and try to turn an intersecting face, but at that point you're asking for injuries.


----------



## aznblur (Jun 12, 2008)

And didn't the maker throw it against a wall/drop kick it to show its sturdiness?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 12, 2008)

He would have had to go into prison for that, so that can't be true


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 12, 2008)

So it's kind of a combination between an axle and a ball. Who'd u thunk it!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> He would have had to go into prison for that, so that can't be true


(It's true though)
I agree that cube abuse should be illegal, but this guy invented his own species and showed us the immense toughness of an earlier prototype. I guess it was made with Frank Morris' handpower in mind so it was made to withstand nucleair explosions


----------



## Mohammad96 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks very complicated :s


----------



## Ewks (Jun 13, 2008)

The first thought on my mind wouldn't be to disassemble it I wouldn't be able to reassemble it. (It might be fun though)


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 14, 2008)

Ewks said:


> The first thought on my mind wouldn't be to disassemble it I wouldn't be able to reassemble it. (It might be fun though)



It would take as long as a 24/24 Multi-BLD


----------



## jcuber (Aug 28, 2008)

Why would anyone take out the time to try and design that thing? it must have taken years! (though i do appreciate the inventor because he made life much more fun for us cubers)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 28, 2008)

You answered your own question there anlong with a 2-month thread bump.


----------



## Fractangle (Sep 1, 2008)

Very cool mech, makes me want to try modeling it in 3d! But I doubt I've the skill to do that...

Cool pics, though!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 2, 2008)

I went to a puzzle exibit, and there was a guy assembling a V7. I was cool.

There were some puzzles put out for people to play with, and one was a magic. (I think that wasn't very smart for whoever put it there. It was broken apart.)


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 2, 2008)

sexxxxxxxy


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 21, 2008)

awesome. i want one....


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG!!! the mechanism is the SAME as a rubiks 5x5!!

Okay... the rubiks 5x5 mechanism is a 3x3 cube with pieces 'stuffed' inside!

This is almost the same!

Notice the edges are almost the same as the 5x5...
And the tips of the corners are like 3x3 corners, except with extensions.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

aww, I can't see the pics. ah well, I bet they look cool though


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 23, 2008)

rubixcubematt nice bump.


----------



## whauk (Oct 7, 2008)

my way to break in:
choose any edge and pull it apart so that there are 3 pieces on the right and 4 on the left. then put your thumb in between. and push to the right until those two wings come out. then you can simply go on taking out some center pieces and then fully disassemble the cube.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 7, 2008)

Simply Amazing.


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes that's really cool, thanks for the links....I cant wait to buy V-cubes now... .

Ps: I can actually understand that spanish. Im quite suprised I was able to


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 11, 2008)

Dang the ends of those pieces are monsterous! o.o


----------

